# How to clean silver nitrate from my cloth



## saadat68 (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi 
Is there a way to clean silver nitrate from my jean and shirt! 

Thank you


----------



## Lou (Jun 10, 2017)

Yes but I'm afraid to suggest it!


----------



## 4metals (Jun 10, 2017)

Even if you were to remove the stain, the acid in the nitrate that stained the clothing will likely have taken its toll and a hole will soon follow.


----------



## saadat68 (Jun 10, 2017)

Lou said:


> Yes but I'm afraid to suggest it!


If it is cyanide I'm afraid too! :shock:


----------



## butcher (Jun 11, 2017)

Burn it to recover your silver. :lol:


----------

